
Dear Tumblr And Instapaper Genius Marco Arment: We're Sorry You're Not A Fan - taylorbuley
http://www.businessinsider.com/marco-arment-2011-9
======
MatthewPhillips
Hard to disagree with this as far as content scraping and Instapaper go.

